# Tell me about the HR24!!



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm getting a nice little bonus from my job next month and I'm looking to upgrade my D* HD DVR to a bigger one. After googling, I see there is supposed to be a new model (HR24) possibly coming out next month but I can't find any solid details on it. 

Can anyone fill me in or link me to a site that breaks this down for me?

I've done searches in this forum as well with no luck.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Go to DBStalk and go to the HD DVR forum.

There really isn't much to tell. DTV's idea of a "new" model is to find ways to cut corners on the older models, so I would not expect it to have anything that the older models don't have, other than a slightly larger HDD than the oldest models. Actually, probably less. It has a slightly slower processor than older models, no OTA, and there is no technical way to improve PQ or AQ in a new model (which is fixed at encode), so don't expect that either.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The HR24 is much faster than older DirecTV DVRs. Here's a chart from the Premiere FAQ:


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

dilbert27 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


Funny. Immediately after starting this thread I searched one more time and found that exact thread. Thanks for the link, though!



TyroneShoes said:


> Go to DBStalk and go to the HD DVR forum.
> 
> There really isn't much to tell. DTV's idea of a "new" model is to find ways to cut corners on the older models, so I would not expect it to have anything that the older models don't have, other than a slightly larger HDD than the oldest models. Actually, probably less. It has a slightly slower processor than older models, no OTA, and there is no technical way to improve PQ or AQ in a new model (which is fixed at encode), so don't expect that either.


From what I've read, it is much quicker and is designed to be much easier to setup for MRV.

I only have HD in one room so I may hold off on this for a bit. Might call DTV to see if they will throw me an upgrade or something.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not sure I would want to be the first owner of a brand new dvr model again. I can't wait to see the new Hr24 when it comes out, but I won't be buying one until the bugs are worked out several months later.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> I'm not sure I would want to be the first owner of a brand new dvr model again. I can't wait to see the new Hr24 when it comes out, but I won't be buying one until the bugs are worked out several months later.


I've been using an HR24 for a few months now. Trouble free. Very speedy. Wish I could replace all of my HD DVRs with one!


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> I've been using an HR24 for a few months now. Trouble free. Very speedy. Wish I could replace all of my HD DVRs with one!


Lucky bugger!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> I've been using an HR24 for a few months now. Trouble free. Very speedy. Wish I could replace all of my HD DVRs with one!


Nice. So how about some details? Do you have the MRV set up? If so, how does that work? Do you use the H24 receivers on the other TV's or do you need an HR24 on each TV? I can't seem to find a good explanation of that.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Supfreak26 said:


> Nice. So how about some details? Do you have the MRV set up? If so, how does that work? Do you use the H24 receivers on the other TV's or do you need an HR24 on each TV? I can't seem to find a good explanation of that.


DBSTalk has all the answers to this and much, much more on DirecTV based DVRs. :up:


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> Nice. So how about some details? Do you have the MRV set up? If so, how does that work? Do you use the H24 receivers on the other TV's or do you need an HR24 on each TV? I can't seem to find a good explanation of that.


Now that the cat is out of the bag I can answer these ....

1. Yes, I have MRV setup using the new DECA devices. Works great. 
2. I have a couple of H21 HD Receivers and four other HD DVRs, none of which are H24s or HR24s. Any of these newer HD DVRs and HD Receivers will work with MRV, provided they're networked together.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> The HR24 is much faster than older DirecTV DVRs...


You are right. My mistake, and sorry, I apologize for the misinformation (even if inadvertant). The HR23 has a slower processor than the older models (HR20), but the HR24 processor is significantly faster than either.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Now that the cat is out of the bag I can answer these ....
> 
> 1. Yes, I have MRV setup using the new DECA devices. Works great.
> 2. I have a couple of H21 HD Receivers and four other HD DVRs, none of which are H24s or HR24s. Any of these newer HD DVRs and HD Receivers will work with MRV, provided they're networked together.


I have used RF modulators w/ HR10's and HR20's and sound on non HD channels using HDTV's (not SD TV's) is distorted. Have the new DECA devices fixed this?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

codespy said:


> I have used RF modulators w/ HR10's and HR20's and sound on non HD channels using HDTV's (not SD TV's) is distorted. Have the new DECA devices fixed this?


I don't think DECA will have any affect on this. Not sure why your RF modulators would care whether the channel is HD or SD when it comes to audio quality. Maybe you just need better quality RF modulators?


----------



## Skyboss (Apr 11, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> I'm not sure I would want to be the first owner of a brand new dvr model again. I can't wait to see the new Hr24 when it comes out, but I won't be buying one until the bugs are worked out several months later.


Not buying until we know what the new Tivo is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

codespy said:


> I have used RF modulators w/ HR10's and HR20's and sound on non HD channels using HDTV's (not SD TV's) is distorted. Have the new DECA devices fixed this?


DECA involves MRV connection and connection to the internet for VOD. It connects through the satellite connection. It has zero to do with audio output.

Methinks your RF mods have an issue as sound on non-HD for my HDMI and audio cable are just fine. One thing is that the volume is louder on SD channels. Maybe your modulators are overloaded?


----------

